# [EVDL] Comprehensive list of Charging Station vendors?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm working with my University to bring charging stations to campus.
While they have plenty of existing NEMA 5-20 (three-prong 20A) Level 1
charging stations in existence, they're concerned about the potential
cost of folks using electricity and want to investigate charging
stations that bill, and they've asked me to point them to some (knowing
that my opinion is that it is cheaper to give away the electricity than
pay for a billing-capable system).

Is there a chart out there somewhere that covers this (models, features,
pricing, etc)?

The two I'm aware of that have billing (and are in use in the
MidWest already) are 

* the ChargePoint by Coulomb, (Madison WI/Chicago Area)
by Carbon Day Automotive out of Chicago (carbondayautomotive.com)
* GE's Energy-Industrial Solutions Charging Station,
Purdue (West Lafayette, IN)

Madison Gas & Electric estimated that each station (including
installation) was going to cost US$10,000. Plus there's a $9.95 fee per
user for the RFID card from the ChargePoint network (not sure if this is
annual). Of course all the Level 1 charging stations in the parking
decks are already purchased and installed so the only cost is the
signage and the electricity. My argument is at current levels of
plug-in vehicles and electricity costs, the billing charging stations
will not ever pay for themselves (the technology is most likely to
change before the pay-back period occurs as the industry settles down).

>From working with Team TW4XP over the summer, they mentioned a low-tech
concept of paying a yearly sticker fee based on anticipated electricity
usage. So thoughts on commercial charging stations (billing/non-billing
like the Spa Connect mentioned earlier) and other alternative/cheaper
means of charging folks for electricity usage both in and outside of
"the box" (aka, the United States) would be much appreciated!

My goal is to provide ample opportunity charging stations on campus for
faculty/staff/students AND visitors -- ecological sustainability done in
an economically sustainable fashion (Purdue is being funded through the
American Reinvestment and Recovery act funds, and Madison G&E is
spreading the cost over their entire customer base). 

Thanks!
[email protected]

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Given how little electricity can be pulled in a day from a 120V 20A
outlet I recommend they install small pay for parking boxes, like some
camping areas have, where someone can park and plug in. At 80% load on
the plug only 46kWh can be taken out in a 24 hour period. They could
even sell EV parking passes. Besides, I keep hearing that it is
illegal to resell electrical power so just charge for the parking
space and you're all set.

--
David D. Nelson
http://evalbum.com/1328

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> * the ChargePoint by Coulomb, (Madison WI/Chicago Area)
> by Carbon Day Automotive out of Chicago (carbondayautomotive.com)
> * GE's Energy-Industrial Solutions Charging Station,
> Purdue (West Lafayette, IN)
>
There's also the brand new GRIDbot. No card required, advanced user 
interface (cell phone) and networked data statistics.

http://www.gridbot.net/

Gary Krysztopik
ZWheelz, LLC - www.ZWheelz.com
Alamo City Electric Auto Association - www.aceaa.org
blog - http://voices.mysanantonio.com/drive_electric_san_antonio/
San Antonio, TX


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I know some have heard me on this topic before (Like the SPA disconnect and
GFCI module.) but the simplistic , inexpensive , control, time related to on
off, is that coin operated box in the washer or dryer at the local
laundromat. The washer unit gives power for one full operation cycle (Could
be one continuous charge session.) and the Dryer module gives a specific
time like an electric parking meter(Power only on for time selected whether
you use it for charging for all or part of the time , no refund.) they are
very reliable and available for coins or tokens (From a nearby cashier.)
Note I always suggest putting all charging stations in a visible location
where an attendent or cashier can observe them to minimise vandalism (A
camera that is actually monitored and recorded is also good. I like to put a
monitor where it can be seen, to alert the public they are being observed.)

Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles* (Director) *E.V.T.I. inc*.
*www.E-V-T-I-Inc.COM <http://www.e-v-t-i-inc.com/> *(Adviser)*
EVTI-EVAEducation Chapter
*
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
The "Stone Age" didn't end because they ran out of Stones;
It ended because they started using their Brains !
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

On Thu, Jan 20, 2011 at 2:36 PM, Childress, Matthew


> <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I'm working with my University to bring charging stations to campus.
> > While they have plenty of existing NEMA 5-20 (three-prong 20A) Level 1
> ...


----------

